# And now for something completely frivolous.....make up out hunting



## tootsietoo (25 July 2010)

So - make up out hunting or not?

I never have - too much effort on a hunting morning and anyway I don't want it smeared down my face by 4pm!  But I'm sure I was mistaken for a 16 year old pony clubber in my 20s when I rode a 14.2.  And now I'm 36 I'm wondering whether it might be a bit unfair on the rest of the field to bare my (now getting rather) haggard face to them!

Do you wear make up?  If so, what sort?  I don't want to look like a clown after a few hours!

This is to ladies only of course.  I'm sure we don't have any make up wearing men in the hunting forum.  Or do we?!


----------



## Victorianm (25 July 2010)

i always have mascara and eyeliner, just because i'd hate anyone seeing me with no makep on i just look really awfull without any on! waterproof if necessary but have never really had a problem with it running


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (25 July 2010)

The only time I wear make up out hunting is from the night before!!

I'm afraid I really couldn't be bothered wearing makeup for hunting, you only get covered in muck. I think most of the ladies in my hunt wear make up though.


----------



## dad_io (26 July 2010)

from a blokes point of view  there are some hideous paint jobs out there with hiviz lipstick and dodgy orange spray tans   i would rather see a smiling chatty girl plastered in mud than something looking like a waxwork heading off to do some kind of concours delegance tack & turnout thingie


----------



## JenHunt (26 July 2010)

I'm like huntingmadineire.... I don't bother unless I've not had enough sleep to take off last nights! I only know one or two folk who bother and they tend to be more orange than made up if you know what I mean!


----------



## JoBo (26 July 2010)

No I dont, if I cant be bothered to put it on when Im going out, I cant be bothered for hunting. However horse gets a bit of make-up for the white bits, but that never lasts long.


----------



## tootsietoo (26 July 2010)

Hmm, so that's 4 to 1 against.  Thanks for the blokes point of view dadio!  I may perhaps invest in some waterproof mascara but yeah, I am not interested in the Tango-ed look!

It's a bit irrelevant after the first good run though, isn't it?  If you've kept up with hounds, helped someone out, jumped a big hedge or two or done a gate for the huntsman....... it doesn't really matter how rough you look does it!  Handsome is as handsome does!


----------



## LouBerry (27 July 2010)

Fully agree with jenhunt and huntingmadinEire. I don't bother with make up unless i failed to remove it the night before. 

Eyeliner or mascara would just turn out like a panda knowing my luck and i dont own any makeup to add to the tango effect. I usually end up with no make up anyway by the time the elements have finished if i've occasionally put foundation on or something. Know people that do go out in warpaint, not sure how half of them still end up with it pristine by the end. One friend hardly ever wears makeup in normal life but when she hunts she wears this god awful red lipstick, never worked out why.


----------



## posie_honey (27 July 2010)

never
i don't own any
ok - i lie - i've recently bought some for my upcoming wedding.... i think it'll prob gather dust after that!


----------



## combat_claire (27 July 2010)

I'm another NO. I once went to a local meet where Otis Ferry was rumoured to be appearing and the amount of slap that had been trowelled on was disgusting! David Dickinson style clones as far as the eye could see....


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (27 July 2010)

combat_claire said:



			I'm another NO. I once went to a local meet where Otis Ferry was rumoured to be appearing and the amount of slap that had been trowelled on was disgusting! David Dickinson style clones as far as the eye could see....
		
Click to expand...

damn near just spat tea over my keyboard  it was like that at our hunt when H&H came to visit! funniest thing was that they were all lined up, posing against the barn, plastered in makeup- and that was just the horses  yet they never got their feet dirty as they spent all day trotting up and down the road funnist comment i heard that day was that we should jump the (90cm) hedge in the first field and anyone who didnt even try should be sent home 

Not suprised my OH likes mud on a girl- when we met, he was in a ditch!


----------



## combat_claire (27 July 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			yet they never got their feet dirty as they spent all day trotting up and down the road funnist comment i heard that day was that we should jump the (90cm) hedge in the first field and anyone who didnt even try should be sent home 

Click to expand...

And therein lies the difference between those who go hunting and those who actually follow hounds!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (27 July 2010)

combat_claire said:



			And therein lies the difference between those who go hunting and those who actually follow hounds!
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that


----------



## Sparkles (27 July 2010)

If I have time, I do put the bare minimum on if I have the chance to. Ie, quick cover of foundation and some [extremely waterproof] mascara....that's it


----------



## tootsietoo (27 July 2010)

Maybe the amount of make up in the field is directly proportional to the fanciability of the huntsman....

I only asked because there seems to be a fair bit of it out round us.  But I shall continue to bare my face with confidence!


----------



## R2R (28 July 2010)

Conceler and waterproof mascara. If I dont do under my eyes I look l like I have two black ones!! I also have creme de la mer lip balm in my pocket at all times, it is the  best lip balm ever, better than 8 hour crème, and I put it on my lips and cheeks to stop them chaffing, not for vanity but because it blinking hurts otherwise! I am forever whapping my gloves off for a bit of moisturising...last year I succeeded to have a conversation with the master on my ill mannered new horse who was rearing, and still apply! Very committed to looking my best lol


----------



## JenHunt (29 July 2010)

combat_claire said:



			And therein lies the difference between those who go hunting and those who actually follow hounds!
		
Click to expand...

couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (29 July 2010)

Tinted mosteriser, waterproof mascara normally, does depend on how much rushing around I have to do in the mornin and also if I'm driving or not! And lip balm, normally just plain chap stick tho as tends to get passed around, and not all the masters can pull of the tinted lip balm look!!


----------



## chico7 (30 July 2010)

i do!! mascara ,eyeliner and a touch of powder!! however i do know a couple of older ladies who do go for the tangoed look! quite a fewpeople in our hunt do wear makeup but not ott! because hunting is nothing like an evening occassion so why slap on loads! just the bare minimum to look smart!


----------



## SueEllen (30 July 2010)

Mascara and sometimes a tiny amount of eye liner, but I would do this reguardless most days anyway. Also concelor but only if I have to.


----------



## CastleMouse (30 July 2010)

No... But my face usually ends up being splattered with mud anyway!

I do have to laugh sometimes when I see women wearing make-up as if they were heading for a night out, and it eventually dripping down their face due to sweat and rain!


----------



## Katie__Connie (30 July 2010)

I tend not to have taken it off the night before


----------



## Hutchie (30 July 2010)

I think it's best not to wear any, let the fresh air get to your skin, being out in the country and all that  and if mud gets on your skin it'll be like having a facepack lol it'll do it all good


----------



## Angelbones (2 August 2010)

If I bother its a touch of that Olay moisturiser with a bit of foundation in it. I used to try waterproof mascara but with disastrous results, but this year I've been having eyelash extensions on the top lashes over this summer (which I am now addicted to and couldn't live without them), and may see how they cope out hunting (I really don't have any definition at all around my piggy eyes so do need a little help )


----------



## soggy (3 August 2010)

I have to say that as a red blooded man its always pleasing to see the ladies out hunting au natural.
With the only colour on their cheeks the product of some healthy exercise not some pot of powder.

We call  fake the orange tan women satsumas. 

I have found that the less attractive the woman, be it looks or personality, the more the war paint is used. 

I know one woman that is absolutely stunning to look at when she's made up, but who has the morals of an alley cat and the personality of a cobra.


----------



## tmsmorgan1 (5 August 2010)

lol ....combat claire thats funny xx


----------



## marmalade76 (5 August 2010)

Never.

I too was regularly mistaken for a junior when I used to hunt on a 14.2. I have just down-sized to a 14.2 again but I don't think I'd pass for a junior anymore - made-up or not!

Interesting to read men's thoughts on the subject.


----------



## oakash (5 August 2010)

Wow! Soggy;'morals of an alleycat'...tell us more...!!


----------



## Judgemental (6 August 2010)

I always remember being out cubbing in about '85 and a relatively new lady appeared on the scene.

Indeed she was a lady by way of a title she had married.

Naturally the assembled company were interested in this new acquision.

Pleasant, not too far over the top and seemed to know what she was doing and very pretty.

Towards the end of the morning, the masters wife enquired of her daughter (aged about 10) how Lady....... was getting on. 

The daughter knew the form from a - z and backwards, I would not dare name her now, because she has achieved singular fame.

The reply, "oh mummy I think you should be careful with that one". The reply, "why darling, she seems ok". The daughter, "no mummy really, I saw her repairing her make up whilst sitting on her horse".

Well that was it, repairing one's make up in the hunting field a very suspicious act. Actually I have never seen or heard of that occuring either before or since.


----------



## chestnut cob (6 August 2010)

I always put make up on, even for autumn hunting at 6am!  But then I don't leave the house without, at the very least, tinted moisturiser, concealer and mascara!  For AH I would usually go with that, then for hunting proper, when I have more time to get sorted, I'd do a full face of make up that I would normally do for work (I should point out that I never look like David Dickinson and am also always careful not to get it on my collar LOL!).


----------



## Judgemental (6 August 2010)

chestnut cob said:



			I always put make up on, even for autumn hunting at 6am!  But then I don't leave the house without, at the very least, tinted moisturiser, concealer and mascara!  For AH I would usually go with that, then for hunting proper, when I have more time to get sorted, I'd do a full face of make up that I would normally do for work (I should point out that I never look like David Dickinson and am also always careful not to get it on my collar LOL!).
		
Click to expand...

Bet you don't repair sitting on your horse?


----------



## chestnut cob (6 August 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Bet you don't repair sitting on your horse?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, no!!


----------



## JenHunt (6 August 2010)

Judgemental said:



			repairing one's make up in the hunting field a very suspicious act.
		
Click to expand...

genius!  pmsl... and at work too!


----------



## soggy (8 August 2010)

oakash said:



			Wow! Soggy;'morals of an alleycat'...tell us more...!!
		
Click to expand...

What can I say? 

Typical predatory feline charm but the hissing and the claws are only the bat of an extended eyelash away. 

5 kittens of various ages from 3 different Tom cats, along with 2 abortions.

Toms cats always chosen for their ability to provide improved shelter and food as a priority. The fact that this might necessitate their absence from the family residence, not a major concern. As it simply allows greater freedom to go on the prowl.

Has been known to toy with the occasional small prey animal and to rake any other female whom she suspected of gaining an advantage with those perfectly manicure claws.

Should come with a NTBT(not to be trusted) label securely tied to her horse box.


----------



## Hanno Verian (9 August 2010)

Not suprised my OH likes mud on a girl- when we met, he was in a ditch![/QUOTE]

Good Man!! I used to have a pic from H&H that just summed it all up for me, from one of the Gloucs area hunts I think, it was in the 10 memorable pics of the year 2001/2, a rather gorgeous girl stretched out on her back, legs akimbo in a less than elegant manner, plastered in mud, her horse looking down at her with that angelic/butter wouldn't melt expression that only horses can achieve after they've dumped you, but her absolutely roaring with laughter, the sheer joy of life evident to all.

Far more attractive to me than a Barbie clone who looks like she's had make-up fired at her from a shot gun!


----------



## marmalade76 (9 August 2010)

soggy said:



			What can I say? 

Typical predatory feline charm but the hissing and the claws are only the bat of an extended eyelash away. 

5 kittens of various ages from 3 different Tom cats, along with 2 abortions.

Toms cats always chosen for their ability to provide improved shelter and food as a priority. The fact that this might necessitate their absence from the family residence, not a major concern. As it simply allows greater freedom to go on the prowl.

Has been known to toy with the occasional small prey animal and to rake any other female whom she suspected of gaining an advantage with those perfectly manicure claws.

Should come with a NTBT(not to be trusted) label securely tied to her horse box.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, sounds like a really nasty piece of work.

Have you been clawed yourself, Soggy?


----------



## Judgemental (9 August 2010)

_


Hanno Verian said:



			Not suprised my OH likes mud on a girl- when we met, he was in a ditch!
		
Click to expand...

Good Man!! I used to have a pic from H&H that just summed it all up for me, from one of the Gloucs area hunts I think, it was in the 10 memorable pics of the year 2001/2, a rather gorgeous girl stretched out on her back, legs akimbo in a less than elegant manner, plastered in mud, her horse looking down at her with that angelic/butter wouldn't melt expression that only horses can achieve after they've dumped you, but her absolutely roaring with laughter, the sheer joy of life evident to all.

Far more attractive to me than a Barbie clone who looks like she's had make-up fired at her from a shot gun![/QUOTE]_

Clearly thereafter filling haynets was a moment of sheer delight with the wisps of hay embedded in hair, hairnets and sweaters ........ doubtless not a few subscribers could regale the congregation with, well shall we say 'all ways expect the unexpected when filling haynets'. 

No do chastise me ..... it's your very naughty naughty minds - all of you. Now just settle down and go and get some saddle soap rubbed into the flaps of that saddle.

I suggest you think about using rawhide leathers too!


----------



## Hanno Verian (10 August 2010)

I suggest you think about using rawhide leathers too![/QUOTE]

Not sure about the rawhide leathers lol but if it floats your boat.....

Point I'm trying to make is prefer the eau naturelle look...rather than the you've been tangoed!


----------



## Judgemental (10 August 2010)

Hanno Verian said:



			I suggest you think about using rawhide leathers too!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the rawhide leathers lol but if it floats your boat.....

Point I'm trying to make is prefer the eau naturelle look...rather than the you've been tangoed![/QUOTE]

LOL

My point about the rawhide leathers being a serious seperate sideshow, (always try to inject some seriousness into matters) in that they tend to stretch and get one well down in the saddle and therefore helpt to prevent one parting from one's mount at an inappropriate moment. If they lengthen too much simply take them up a hole or two.

Whilst we are all on the subject of make up - the ladies will detect that some male members of the congregation clearly have an opinion on these issues.

Related Subject - Hairnets - absolutley - if any lady dare come out - even on exercise in our yard, they are told VERY POLITELY to find a hairnet! I don't care how short it is - HAIRNETS please. 

I expect to be thrown to the hounds by some, on the basis I have too many opinions and it is none of my business.


----------



## JenHunt (12 August 2010)

I didn't know one could ride without a hairnet!


----------



## Judgemental (12 August 2010)

jenhunt said:



			I didn't know one could ride without a hairnet!
		
Click to expand...

EXACTLY

and one does not leave my yard without a hairnet!

A lack of a hairnet on ladies is unforgivable and the more so out hunting.

Have a look at all the ladies who are with mounted regiments, indeed I believe it is part of Queen's Regulations and most certainly wholly mandatory for mounted policewomen.

In fact and I will stand corrected, I understand it is a disciplinary matter before one&#8217;s superior or commanding officer.

If everybody who hunts, follows the high turnout standards of the mounted regiments and the police they will provide an excellent image to the public generally.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (12 August 2010)

I have often gone out wearing a hair net only to find it whipped off my head depending the blindness of the ditch!


----------



## JenHunt (12 August 2010)

HuntingmadinEire said:



			I have often gone out wearing a hair net only to find it whipped off my head depending the blindness of the ditch!
		
Click to expand...

i totally misread that to say you'd often gone out wearing a hairnet only.... 
and now OH is giving me strange looks for laughing uncontrollably at the computer!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (12 August 2010)

LOL!

We do things a bit differently over here


----------



## soggy (21 August 2010)

marmalade76 said:



			Oooh, sounds like a really nasty piece of work.

Have you been clawed yourself, Soggy?
		
Click to expand...

 To wise to go and fish in that particular pool.  I'm also not good looking enough and not well healed enough to attract her predatory attentions. My designer labels come from M&S and Primark not Paris or Milan. LOL

Best to just stay as nodding passing acquaintances.


----------



## marmalade76 (23 August 2010)

LOL Soggy, you would have thought that word would have got about that she is best avoided!


----------



## soggy (28 August 2010)

We all know the dangers of smoking yet there are still thousands that continue to puff away on the fags. The same goes for class A drug addiction.

Put a sign up say Danger Do Not Touch on a wire fence and you'll always get some fool who'll risk getting zapped.

I think it has something to do with the male psychi.

The saying that has a great deal of truth behind it is. "An erect willy has no brains!"


----------



## marmalade76 (28 August 2010)

LOL, she obviously has something most of us don't (b*tch!)  

But I suppose it's the same with women, some just can't keep away from bad boys!


----------



## angelish (28 August 2010)

this is so funny cheered me right up 

no i don't wear make up out hunting or any other time for that matter


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (28 August 2010)

tootsietoo said:



			Maybe the amount of make up in the field is directly proportional to the fanciability of the huntsman....

I only asked because there seems to be a fair bit of it out round us.  But I shall continue to bare my face with confidence!
		
Click to expand...

hahaha so who is this handsome huntsman they're all dressing up for then?


----------



## tootsietoo (31 August 2010)

Couldn't possibly say!


----------



## soggy (1 September 2010)

marmalade76 said:



			LOL, she obviously has something most of us don't (b*tch!)  

Click to expand...

What like Herpes? 



marmalade76 said:



			But I suppose it's the same with women, some just can't keep away from bad boys!
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't possibly comment. What with me being of such an angelic disposition. LOL


----------



## shadeofshyness (2 September 2010)

Hmm, 'wearing makeup' does not equal 'bad fake tan and wearing thick foundation 10 shades too dark for your skin tone' style makeup. I've seen riders wearing makeup and looking great and I've also seen the over the top tangoed ones. They should never be lumped into the same catergory!

I wouldn't leave the house without makeup. Don't see why hunting or riding in general is much different to wearing makeup for going to work or going out, you just have to find stuff that stays put! Some recommendations-

Clinique Work Out foundation is good when riding or at the gym etc, and it evens out your skin if you get blotchy when you're exercising. And it comes in a nice creamy shade for deathly pale women like myself lol

Using a lip/cheek stain is better than using a normal powder blusher for riding because it's harder to be swept off by the wind or sweat, and it lasts ages as you only need a tiny amount. Benefit Benetint/Posietint are nice ones but you can get similar from Superdrug.

Lancome waterproof mascara is the best I've ever tried, but Max Factor does a good one too for much less. Maybelline waterproof eyeliner is also really good, but I've found it's best to go for a smokey/smudgey line rather than a sharp one so that if it gets rubbed, it won't look as bad!

I just use any old lip balm, Vaseline, or peachy-pink natural coloured lipstick, because I like to keep my eyes the main focus and you shouldn't go for eyes AND lips, just pick one. If you're a lips person then there are plenty of stay-put lipsticks out there- obviously a matte one will be better than a glossy one unless you want horse hairs and other **** stuck to your lips lol


----------



## soggy (2 September 2010)

Jeeeezzz!

I never realised that slapping on the old war paint was that technically involved.

I'm mightily glad as a fella its just shower, shave and s**t, before stepping across the threshold to go out hunting.


----------



## tootsietoo (5 September 2010)

Thanks Caroline, that's actually the first practical post!  What about Maybelline waterproof mascara, does that stay put?

I'm not going out buying Clinique foundation, I've got a bottle full of Bobbi Brown stuff which was too expensive!  I wonder if that will stand up to a day's hunting?

Soggy, you don't know the half of it!  At least hair removal isn't an issue before a days hunting.  Well, unless you have particularly bad ear hair or something....


----------



## shadeofshyness (6 September 2010)

You're welcome, I'm obsessed with makeup haha. 
Can't say I've tried that one! But the eyeliner is good so I'm guessing their mascara is too. 
I like Bobbi Brown, it's good quality so maybe it'll stay put!


----------



## soggy (9 September 2010)

tootsietoo said:



			Soggy, you don't know the half of it!
		
Click to expand...

It would certainly appear that way..... Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Llanali (9 September 2010)

tootsietoo said:



			Soggy, you don't know the half of it!  At least hair removal isn't an issue before a days hunting.  Well, unless you have particularly bad ear hair or something....
		
Click to expand...

It flippin' well is! You wait.....you'll fall off one day, they'll cut your breeches, and you'll wish to goodness you'd waxed.....


----------



## marmalade76 (9 September 2010)

Llanali said:



			It flippin' well is! You wait.....you'll fall off one day, they'll cut your breeches, and you'll wish to goodness you'd waxed.....
		
Click to expand...

That really wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## steadyeddy (9 September 2010)

NO never! Do know a few who have make up plastered on when they hunt! Mud is always best!!!!


----------



## MissySmythe (9 September 2010)

Carolinedoodledoo said:



			You're welcome, I'm obsessed with makeup haha. 
Can't say I've tried that one! But the eyeliner is good so I'm guessing their mascara is too. 
I like Bobbi Brown, it's good quality so maybe it'll stay put!
		
Click to expand...

Am a total fan of Bobbi Brown - excellent stuff! 
Remember one elegant lady years ago who recommended 'just  a touch of powder' to see one through the day. Took that advice when feeling very nervous about a work thing arrived in Paris with no make up having arrived on the Eurostar and forgotten it. Got a fabulous paste up at the Galleries Lafayette....a touch of powder was added.... and all was well. 
Well off you all go to the Bobbi Brown counter then.....


----------



## Vicki1986 (14 October 2010)

i rarely wear make up unless im going out anyway, but i do have eyelash extensions on so i dont look too sleepy eye'd. im more worried about staying on than keeping lippy on!!


----------

